# Centrepin Adcock Stanton



## Kolossos (12. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
vor etlichen Monaten habe ich bei Kleinanzeigen eine 4.5m Kunan Match gekauft.
Als diese dann geliefert wurde hing dort eine Centrepin dran!
Kann mir jemand etwas zu dieser Rolle sagen?
Was man damit macht weiss ich
Ich habe selbst ein wenig die Suchfunktion im Netz bemüht aber nichts passendes gefunden...
Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn mir jemand mehr zu diesem Teil sagen kann...
Danke schon Mal vorab


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. November 2022)

Glückwunsch, so viel Glück hat nicht jeder.


----------



## Dübel (12. November 2022)

Na, Kolossos, da hast du aber recht oberflächlich das Netz durchsucht.

Schau mal hier: 




In dem Video wird sehr schön die Geschichte der Adcock Stanton Reels erzählt.
Hier kannst du das auch nochmal nachlesen.









						History
					

The Adcock Stanton started life around 70 years ago as the Reynolds Reel. They were originally designed as what we in the UK call “trotting” reels. The idea was that the reel would auto…




					adcockstanton.wordpress.com
				




Ich kenne diese Rollen aber auch nur von Bildern. In der Hand hatte ich leider noch keine.
Sie haben den Ruf, ausgezeichnete Trotting-Rollen zu sein. Allerdings sind sie in Großbritannien bei sehr traditionellen Anglern nicht so beliebt, weil sie ein Kugellager verbaut haben. Sie sind also keine "Truepins". Das ist aber natürlich in der Praxis vollkommen wurscht.
Ganz klassisch wurde die Adcock Stanton ohne Griffe und ohne Ratsche geliefert. Auf Wunsch hat Cliff Adcock die Rollen den Anforderungen des Kunden angepasst. Daher gibt es wohl eine große Zahl an unterschiedlichen Ausführungen.
Deine scheint eine Ratsche zu haben, wenn ich den Knopf auf der Rückseite richtig interpretiere.

Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall zu dieser schönen Rolle! An der wirst du mit Sicherheit viel Freude haben


----------



## Kolossos (13. November 2022)

Guten Morgen und herzlichen Dank für die Erklärungen zu dieser Rolle!
Die Rolle hat keine Ratsche. Mit dem "Knopf" kann man den Rollwiderstand regulieren!
Und ja, zugegeben... Die Suche zu der Rolle war schon ein wenig oberflächlich.
Kurz in die Suchleiste gehämmert...paar Bilder angesehen...Rolle nicht dabei...
Blöd, Aufgabe


----------



## Dübel (13. November 2022)

Kolossos schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und herzlichen Dank für die Erklärungen zu dieser Rolle!
> Die Rolle hat keine Ratsche. Mit dem "Knopf" kann man den Rollwiderstand regulieren!
> Und ja, zugegeben... Die Suche zu der Rolle war schon ein wenig oberflächlich.
> Kurz in die Suchleiste gehämmert...paar Bilder angesehen...Rolle nicht dabei...
> Blöd, Aufgabe


Oh, eine einstellbare Hemmung ist ja noch wesentlich praktischer als eine Ratsche. Das gibt dir bei der Nutzung der Rolle definitiv mehr Möglichkeiten. 
Läuft sie denn so gut, wie es von diesen Rollen immer gesagt wird? Und fischst du an einem Fluss, der gut fürs Trotting geeignet ist? Mich würde ein Praxisbericht schon sehr interessieren.


----------

